# Hazardous Location Accountable Representative



## cbjorklund (Jan 22, 2019)

I recently got placed in a position in my company to help build a Hazardous Location Program through the certification of one product.  We are seeking IEC, ATEX, UL, CSA certifications for dust environments.  We are new to HazLoc and do not have a program, and when I joined the project, we didn't even have an Accountable representative--  and now I'm that person! I want to be sure we devise our certification documents such that: 1. the product is safe, 2. minimize re-certification fees/costs in the future of the product.

Does anyone have experience in developing HazLoc products or Certifying for HazLoc environments and would like to connect?


----------

